# Need help adding some muscle to my dog.



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

My pit is 6 weeks old and weighs about ten pounds.
Seems he is going to be a very large dog. He is very solid it isnt all fat at all, i want to take advantage of this as much as possible. I was just wondering if there was anything minor i could do to help him along. maybe some puppy supplements or something or suggested foods? So far he has had nothing except regular puppy chow and water all his life. 
let me know! thanks.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Its actually quite bad to work your dog too early, 6weeks is much to early 
In a few months i would try just gental walks, then i would just gradually do more and more work, flirt pole spring pole, tredmill if you can get one. (not sure is your allowed them in US?)


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea I totally understand that and agree, i just thought maybe there was something i could add to his diet maybe helping him along the way ya know.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

puppy chow? not purina right? do your homework and feed the best food you can possibly afford. genetics only goes so far... garbage in garbage out.

oh on congrats on the new pup. now where's them pics ?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You can always tell how good the food is by how often they poop, if they are pooping more than once a day it is not getting obsorbed. Puppy chow is not the best


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

ok i'll look into it a little more. What food would you suggest for a puppy?
The only reason i am using the puppy chow is because my vet highly suggested it, but he is definitely pooping more then once a day. about 2 or 3 times.
pics up as soon as i can find my camera lol.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I can't help in that area sorry, I am from NZ and we have diffrent food than US 

Ill do a bit of searching for you, brb

This may help you: http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG he is 6weeks old. He is just a pup and need to treated like a pup. Just lots of play time.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha didn't start becoming more defined until she was about 6 months old - she was a rescue at 4 months old........so by getting her on a good diet and lots of exercise and play time, her muscles became more noticeable. 

Give it some time - Akasha eats "Taste of the Wild" all stages - the salmon one - it has Omega oils in it so it helps with the shine on her coat. Everyday she gets plenty of exercise in the running track we have in our yard. Occasionally we even set up some hurdles for her.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your dogs DNA will dictate how muscular it is going to be. There is nothing you can do about this, you can have a lean pup with less body fat that you will be able to see muscle definition, but you can't alter a dogs structure by feeding it something when it is a puppy. Nor can you make your dog bulkier in mass manually. At 6 weeks old the puppy should be with the mother he is too young to be without her and his liter mates. I have seen dogs that look like body builders without any work while other dogs are long and lean no matter how much work or food they get. 

Bernie looked like a greyhound at 8 weeks old and did not start thickening up until he was hitting 8-9 months. The last thing you should be worried about is how muscular your dog is, you should be worrying about setting him up for success like finding a great training school for when he is done with the shots to learn obedience and also puppy socials where he can interact with strange dogs and people.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a pup, let it be a pup, feed it good food, give it love. It'll develop however it's genetics were meant to. Plus an APBT shouldn't be bulky by any means...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pups need to be pups many times owners with the right intentions who give unneeded supplements can do more harm than good.
genetics will determine what your pup will be as an adult. Giving proper food and exercise appropriate for the pup's age, love and good care will help bring it to it's full potential.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


> It's a pup, let it be a pup, feed it good food, give it love. It'll develop however it's genetics were meant to. Plus an APBT shouldn't be bulky by any means...


^^This^^. :goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## n0zqh (Nov 1, 2010)

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

i have a seven month old male and i was looking for a supplement and the store man tried to sell me performance horse builder is that healthy for a dog he told me it works the same way is that true


----------



## purplengoldblooded (Nov 5, 2010)

Innova puppy food is great for pups and has a wide variety of nutrients your pup needs to build a solid foundation. Then when you want to switch to a his diet I highly recommend acana pacifica grain free dry dog food


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I second, taste of the wild all stages for food. You can feed him the same food for life! At this point I would not worry about conditioning (building muscle) But it is the perfect time to start obedience training! And socializing!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IM just curious as to WHY do you want your pup to look more muscular?


----------



## Pitty_Kisses92 (Nov 1, 2010)

6 weeks and your worried about how muscular he is? IMO he should of stayed with his momma till at least 8-10 weeks old. Pups at 6 weeks should be still getting at least some nutrients from there mothers milk. Whoever you got this pup from obviously did not have much common since. How long have you had this pup? Please tell me you_ just_ got him and haven't had him very long?

Where I live it is deeply fround upon to let any pup go to their new home before 8 weeks of age. It is also highly important for the puppy to learn proper manners only his mother and litter mates can teach him.

I have never personally liked puppy chow! I am no expert on what dog food is best for any dog but the thing I have learned to go by is if you are unsure at how healthy it is for your dog; look at atleast the first 3-5 ingredients! I have learned to stay away from all by-products, or fillers like grain, corn; that sorta stuff. Looking for pure beef, chicken or pork in the top 5 ingredients would even be a good start in the positive direction!

As for muscle tone, right now he just needs a well balanced diet and lots of play time and tons of love! Let him be a puppy for goodness sake! If you try to build muscle too early, it could damage his muscles and joints in the long run and you will end up with a crippled dog! You wouldnt give your 3 month old baby a 5 pound weight and ask him to lift it now would you?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

jah0828 said:


> i have a seven month old male and i was looking for a supplement and the store man tried to sell me performance horse builder is that healthy for a dog he told me it works the same way is that true


Don;t supplement a 7 month old puppy, if you feed a good food their is not need to supplement till they are much older but even then you should not need to. That will make your dog run really hot and do more harm than good IMO since you do not know how to properly work dogs yet. Let the pup grow up and do some research but genetics will be the big factor in how much muscle the pup will have.



Pitty_Kisses92 said:


> 6 weeks and your worried about how muscular he is? IMO he should of stayed with his momma till at least 8-10 weeks old. Pups at 6 weeks should be still getting at least some nutrients from there mothers milk.


I have to disagree most pup are weaned early as young as 3-4 weeks. No need for mothers milk after 5-6 weeks if the bitch will nurse that long. Most of my litter had to be weaned at 3-4 weeks because the moms refused to nurse and got aggressive with the pups. That is very typical for some dogs to have to wean early. I do agree that they should not go to new homes until at least 8 weeks but that is JMO.

back to the OP if you vet said to feed puppy chow..... FIND A NEW VET! puppy chow is such a crappy food I would be worried about the medical care that vet would give! Most vets do not know a ton about nutrition but if they are recommending crappy food....... I would run not walk away!

Like everyone said let your puppy be a puppy and there are other great foods out there that are not going to cost you an arm and a leg. I feed Kirkland chicken and rice from costco. It is a great food for a great price. Also diamond is a good food that is easy on the pocket book. If you want to feed grain free it is more expensive but a great food like Taste of the Wild or Blue Buffalo is great for dogs.

I feed my whole kennel Kirkland food and all 16 dogs do great on it. I do have 2 dogs that need a grain free food and Costco also carries a good cheaper grain free food for adults.


----------

